# New Specktra platform feedback and bug reporting



## Janice (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome to our new home! There is a* TON* of new features for you to use _and_ get used to. Please spend time playing with them if you have a moment and let us know here if you encounter any issues or just want to give general feedback. The staff is also here to assist you with any questions you may have. 

  	Please post a link to the URL you were visiting in your feedback to help us with being able to quickly identify the issue you may be experiencing when posting a bug. 


*If you are experiencing site performance issues - the admins require answers to the questions below to diagnose your issue.  Without this information from each user experiencing problems, we cannot properly diagnose the problem(s) as it may be specific to your local account/system:*

*For site slowness:*  How do you connect to the internet (connection speed) and are you using an  ISP like Comcast, or a different service like AOL?

*If you cannot post*: this could mean a number of things. Can you start a thread? Are you able to reply to a message? To PMs? Which specific pages or actions generate an error?

*Being logged out unexpectedly:* If you are being logged out while browsing the site, that's an issue we need to pin down. Is Specktra the only site where this happens for you?

*Please visit this page* and copy and paste the information into a reply will also help us diagnose problems: http://whatsmyuseragent.com/

  	Thanks everyone.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 13, 2010)

I feel like I'm the only one here  It looks really clean & beautiful. I didn't have issues inserting photos etc. It just feels odd to me - the older site seemed so "easy" for me to find my way, but its probably just me. I miss our old smiley list. I did notice that the spellcheck is not working in the form field like it did before.
  	Thanks for everything!


----------



## Janice (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi elegant! Yes, it will take some time before everyone realizes the site is back up and ready to play.  There are still small kinks that will crop up and one of those are the smilies. I think we are still working on getting the list worked out to where the box doesn't overwhelm the browser, we have SO MANY of them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	edited to add -   If you previously used your browser's spell check, you will no longer be able to right click to see alternative spellings.  This is because the right click menu is being used by our new editor to provide you with tools for image editing as well as table editing.  That said, if you hold down the Control or Command key (depending on if you're a PC or Mac user) while you right click, you will be able to access Firefox's spell checker.


----------



## Meryl (Oct 13, 2010)

Very elegant!! 

  	It will take some getting used to - but can you tell me how to leave feedback for someone who has left feedback for me?  There doesn't seem to be anywhere to click once I go into "My Feedback" and I cannot see what was written.

  	Thank you - and again - major upgrade!


----------



## panther27 (Oct 13, 2010)

I like it,but I kinda miss where above our profiles it would say,addicted or whatever.Is there any chance of getting that back?


----------



## silentstorm143 (Oct 13, 2010)

To be honest the site is throwing me off and I am kinda of upset that all my subscriptions have been deleted I have to go now- remember what I was subbed to and find it in the new format. Ive got a headache now


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks so much Janice.

  	I just checked from my ipad & I cannot login using it? I know that I have issues with some other sites with that happening when I am already logged in on my laptop then I try to also log in from my ipad. It just keeps telling me that there is a problem. I have checked my username & password over & over & it just doesn't let me in. It worked last night.


----------



## Janice (Oct 13, 2010)

Meryl said:


> Very elegant!!
> 
> It will take some getting used to - but can you tell me how to leave feedback for someone who has left feedback for me?  There doesn't seem to be anywhere to click once I go into "My Feedback" and I cannot see what was written.
> 
> Thank you - and again - major upgrade!


 
	If you would like to leave feedback for another user, navigate over to their user profile (like http://www.specktra.net/user/janice) and then click on the feedback rating button underneath the user's avatar.  From there, you should see a "Leave Feedback" button which will walk you through the wizard. If you're leaving feedback for someone who has left feedback for you simply click on their username from your feedback page and it will take you to their profile where you can follow the steps above!

  	 	 		Quote: 		 			Originally Posted by *panther27* 



			 				I like it,but I kinda miss where above our profiles it would say,addicted or whatever.Is there any chance of getting that back?




		Aw, I'm sorry to hear you miss those! I agree they were cool, but to be honest they were redundant and I chose to forgo them for our cub/cadette/senior/dean taxonomy.

 	 		Quote: 		 			Originally Posted by *silentstorm143* 



			 				To be honest the site is throwing me off and I am kinda of upset that all my subscriptions have been deleted I have to go now- remember what I was subbed to and find it in the new format. Ive got a headache now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







		Sorry to hear about your headache.  I hope that you feel better soon and once you're adjusted you enjoy what the new platform has to offer!

 	 		Quote: 		 			Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 



			 				Thanks so much Janice.

 			 				I just checked from my ipad & I cannot login using it? I know that I have issues with some other sites with that happening when I am already logged in on my laptop then I try to also log in from my ipad. It just keeps telling me that there is a problem. I have checked my username & password over & over & it just doesn't let me in. It worked last night.




	 		Is an error message being thrown by chance? If so, please share it. We'll look into this for you and as soon as I have some feedback I will lyk!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Janice!

  	On the ipad - it gives this message:

  	There seems to be a problem...
  	Incorrect Username or Password. Please try again.

  	I have tried & tried - it will not work. My hubby also tried to login from his pc & gets the same message. So, it seems as though it will not let you login from more than one browser/computer/ipad etc.


----------



## Janice (Oct 13, 2010)

The most popular smilies have been added to the smilie box in the editor, you can also view the full list of smilies via the following URL:

http://www.specktra.net/forum.php?action=smiles


----------



## Meryl (Oct 13, 2010)

When we leave feedback and it asks us to "Enter the classified URL of the item you traded" - do we just leave the URL of our sale threads?  I usually sell more than one thing at a time, so I can't leave the URL to so many items... or am I just confused?

  	Thanks again...


----------



## hello_my_apple (Oct 13, 2010)

It's just going to take some getting used to like anything new! i like the thumbs up option! so i guess nomore thanks?


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 13, 2010)

When any site I frequent changes it takes a while to get used to. This is no exception but thank you so much for your hard work!

  	I can't seem to figure out how to change my signature...


----------



## enigmatic (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm still navigating around but I really like it!


----------



## Janice (Oct 13, 2010)

LittleMaryJane said:


> When any site I frequent changes it takes a while to get used to. This is no exception but thank you so much for your hard work!
> 
> I can't seem to figure out how to change my signature...


	The signature editor is on your user profile towards the bottom of the page.


----------



## Modmom (Oct 13, 2010)

oooooh, I like the drop down menu under Forums at the top.  Thank you for all your hard work.  Can I just mention that I'm finding the white on white backgrounds quite hard on the eyes?


----------



## SuSana (Oct 13, 2010)

I can see the ads, did the terms of the premium subscriptions change?

  	Nevermind, fixed it!


----------



## BrilliantBrntte (Oct 13, 2010)

I love the new look! There is one little thing though...my signature layout is different from how I had it. How do I go about editing it now? I didn't see a signature editing area...did I miss something?


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 13, 2010)

The forum looks great!  It will take me a bit of time to get used to but I know that once I learn it I will love it.

  	My question is how do I change the words (Spaghetti Cat 4ever) below my user name?  I have looked and looked and can't seem to figure out how. 

  	Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Janice (Oct 13, 2010)

coachkitten said:


> The forum looks great!  It will take me a bit of time to get used to but I know that once I learn it I will love it.
> 
> My question is how do I change the words (Spaghetti Cat 4ever) below my user name?  I have looked and looked and can't seem to figure out how.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


	Woot, glad to hear your positive feedback. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm waiting for feedback on the custom user text at the moment, I will update soon.


----------



## keijukainen (Oct 13, 2010)

My first impression is very sleek and cool layout!

  	It'll take a while to learn how to navigate (hehe I had trouble finding the reply button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) but I think the Forums "frontpage" is a lot clearer now and I also really like the drop down menu that somebody already mentioned.

  	Thanks for all the hard work!


  	Edit: Ok, hold on. Why are some of the quotes in italic without boxes and some in boxes like in Janice's last msg? The ones without the boxes in italic are hard to separate from the actual msg text.
  	I mean like in this one: http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/164718/mac-venomous-villains-discussion/8280#post_2040085


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 14, 2010)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *SuSana* 



		 			I can see the ads, did the terms of the premium subscriptions change?

 		 			Nevermind, fixed it!




  	I see the ads too. How did you "fix it"?
  	And I agree about the new color scheme being hard on my eyes.
  	Other than that I haven't had time to look around much yet, so I can't really comment. I am sure there was a technical reason for the change, and it will just take some getting used to.


----------



## Lyssah (Oct 14, 2010)

I wanted to say thanks for an awesome update.. I was a little lost at first, but it does look great!
	Some feedback to maybe keep in mind; like somebody else said, the black text on the white background is a little harsh. I feel it's a little slower to nativgate around - but I could be imagining that!

  	Thanks again - love your work


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Oct 14, 2010)

Loving: The drop-down menu for the forums. It makes it super easy to get to places! And I'm glad we still have smilies. The look is very up-to-date and tech-y!

  	Not so loving: The opening home page is quite cluttered, in my opinion. There's just too much _stuff_ going on on one page, all in very small font, so it just looks and feels a bit crammed and overwhelming. I'm also finding the page a bit harder to read than before. I forgot what color background forum posts used to be on, but I don't recall it being white; perhaps it was a lavender-ish shade? I find that for many of the forums I post on, the background color is a shade or two away from white, so the contrast isn't so stark on your eyes when you're reading tons of text!

  	I also agree with Lyssah above, things seem to be loading several paces more slowly.
  	EDIT: Oh, she said the white background thing too. I didn't see that.


----------



## user79 (Oct 14, 2010)

I love the fluid width adjustment for the forum. I have a huge monitor and this makes browsing and reading so much more enjoyable. The old one felt a bit "cramped"


  	BUG: I tried to edit my signature. When I use Firefox on OS/X I don't see a cursor nor can I seem to erase things. Works fine in Safari though.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi everyone!  Wow is this different but like anything else new - it will take some time and patience to get comfortable again.  Is there a USER CP section anymore?


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 14, 2010)

How do I insert an image into a post for swatches/FOTD etc? I used to copy & paste the IMG code from photobucket, but that doesn't work anymore.
  	:S I tried html & direct link codes but neither work.


----------



## keijukainen (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm a little lost with private messages..

  	I just sent pm and I see that sent msg in my inbox and sent items. I hope I didn't send it to me LOL.

  	There's no "quote"-button, so am I supposed to use the " icon above the msg box to quote?
  	It does add a quote box to my msg but it doesn't show who I'm quoting and no text either.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 14, 2010)

Am I missing where you can view all unread posts in a thread?  This a feature I used constantly.

  	I agree with those who are finding the white forum background hard on the eyes - overall the font is smaller and a pure white background is a bit harsh.

  	My premium gold supporter badge seems to have vanished.

  	I am also finding that pages are loading slower in general.

  	The new site will take some getting used to, but I think once tweaks are made it will be really fantastic. 

  	Thanks for all your hard work, Janice.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 14, 2010)

Same here.



MzzRach said:


> Am I missing where you can view all unread posts in a thread?  This a feature I used constantly.


----------



## Janice (Oct 14, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> How do I insert an image into a post for swatches/FOTD etc? I used to copy & paste the IMG code from photobucket, but that doesn't work anymore.
> :S I tried html & direct link codes but neither work.


	Hi Kirsty, in the rich text editor (the box you use to input text for a reply) just click on the little photo over to the right that says "Insert Image" when you mouse over it. Gone are the days of having to paste all the code into the box. (you still can use bbcode to insert images and to create links)









 	 	 		Quote: 		 			Originally Posted by *keijukainen* 



			 				I'm a little lost with private messages..

 			 				I just sent pm and I see that sent msg in my inbox and sent items. I hope I didn't send it to me LOL.

 			 				There's no "quote"-button, so am I supposed to use the " icon above the msg box to quote?
 			 				It does add a quote box to my msg but it doesn't show who I'm quoting and no text either.



		Hi Kei, there are two quote options and both are displayed on the bottom right of each post. You can choose the multi option to select several posts to quote, or the single quote option to quote just one source. They are both located to the left of the Reply button. Scratch that - I just realized you're talking abotu PM's! You're right, there is no quote option. Since PMs are threaded now they display in your inbox in a conversation style, rather than individual messages with no relation to each other.  Your sent messages will also display in your sent folder.  On the new system, all users can store unlimited numbers of messages!

 	 		Quote: 		 			Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 



			 				Am I missing where you can view all unread posts in a thread?  This a feature I used constantly.

 			 				I agree with those who are finding the white forum background hard on the eyes - overall the font is smaller and a pure white background is a bit harsh.

 			 				My premium gold supporter badge seems to have vanished.

 			 				I am also finding that pages are loading slower in general.

 			 				The new site will take some getting used to, but I think once tweaks are made it will be really fantastic. 

 			 				Thanks for all your hard work, Janice.



		I'm not sure about the all unread posts in a single thread. At the top of every page towards the right (once you click into the "Forum" section of the site) there is "All unread posts" link that will take you to the equivalent of our "Unread Posts" on the previous site. Also there is an option within each thread, under the thread title, to "view unread posts" in that specific thread. I'll work with our team to address the complaint many of you have about the white on white background. Regarding your badge, I also posted this in the two other places you reported it, I will need to look into seeing if we have the option for badges to stack on the new platform. If we don't right now, then it's something we may have to submit as a feature request. I hope we can tweak things just enough to make everyone happy! I think that we can get it there, just ask for the community to have  patience while we work the kinks out. 
 	 		Quote: 		 			Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 



			 				Same here.




		At the top of every page towards the right (once you click into the "Forum" section of the site) there is "All unread posts" link that will take you to the equivalent of our "Unread Posts" on the previous site.

 	 		Keep the feedback coming! 

*LIST OF FEEDBACK WE ARE AWARE OF:*



 			White on white background is too much contrast 		
 			Page loading times seem a bit slow 		
 			Forum subscriber badges are not stacking with their other badges 		
 			Imported quotes are a bit wonky and display with a white background 		
 			BUG: I tried to edit my signature. When I use Firefox on OS/X I don't see a cursor nor can I seem to erase things. Works fine in Safari though


----------



## peachsuns (Oct 14, 2010)

MzzRach said:


> Am I missing where you can view all unread posts in a thread?  This a feature I used constantly.
> 
> I agree with those who are finding the white forum background hard on the eyes - overall the font is smaller and a pure white background is a bit harsh.
> 
> ...


	I agree with both of you. The pure white background is bit harsh.  =)
  	Also, may I suggest a bit darker color for quote? The box for quote is very light gray. I love to see more contrast between the background color and this box. It is hard to distinguish one from another.

  	Thank you so much for your hard work!


----------



## MissResha (Oct 14, 2010)

personally, i LOVE the new design. its so much easier to read, loads way faster, and its just snazzy. i think we all have to get used to it though because it's a stark change, but a great one.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 14, 2010)

One other comment - I noticed that the blog portion of the site is now on Wordpress and requires a separate login from a user's Specktra username and password for the forums.  Was that intentional or will the blog be incorporated into Specktra user accounts?   Or will one need a Wordpress account to post to the Specktra blog section of the site?


----------



## keijukainen (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for clearing out the quoting and PM stuff, Janice!

  	Another thing, would it be possible to get "Go to the first post" button for "Recommended threads"?
  	For example, it'd be neat to get straight to the newest post of product swatches now that the collection swatches are separated from the other threads.


----------



## littlepickle (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm really enjoying the new look forum! Great work, Janice!


----------



## silentstorm143 (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't know if its just me but I cant see  most of the photos they are all color blocked. I went to another site to make sure my LT wasn't the issue and its fine . I cant see most of everyone profile pics or the newer photos in the product swatch threads. Thanks 
	No longer experiencing image problems.


----------



## Meisje (Oct 14, 2010)

I know it's been addressed, but here's another vote for changing the background. The white is too harsh for reading so much text.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 14, 2010)

Question about the "thumbs up" option... Do they mean anything? Like the thanks kind of meant something in the sense that the amount of thanks you had was recorded and kept track of. Is that the same at all with the thumbs up?


----------



## Janice (Oct 14, 2010)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 



		 			Question about the "thumbs up" option... Do they mean anything? Like the thanks kind of meant something in the sense that the amount of thanks you had was recorded and kept track of. Is that the same at all with the thumbs up?



 	Yes, they are all recorded and kept track of. We don't yet have the statistics featured anywhere, but I am sure that will be worked into a future feature release for our new platform!


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 15, 2010)

I like the design over all! It's generally very clean and I am so happy we kept the same color scheme. It's running pretty smoothly on Chrome browser. My favorite feature so far is the drop down forum menu navigation bar.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Oct 15, 2010)

I agree about changing the background, white it to harsh in day light, at night I just can't read a thing!

  	I have a bug to report,
  	I went to fotd section and tried to read *new guidline* ( http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/fotd-forum-bulletin-board-*new-guideline*-60707/ ) , and there is an error message

_"_
  	[h=1]_System Error_[/h] 	 		_We're sorry, but there's been an error in our system, and we can't complete your request. Please report this error to us, using our feedback system. Thanks!_
_You can also go back and try again._

_"_

  	I tried again from a different browser, and it still doesn't work


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 15, 2010)

janice, i try to type the smilies out from the list you gave and it just comes up as the words eg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  	edit : ah, it just does this when u preview your post then, when i actually submitted it rather than preview it comes up, but i often preview my posts to make sure i have type the codes etc right

  	also, yesterday i tried to add a picture and the picture came out black, and you could faintly see the image but it was very faint. i ended up haveing to just put a link in instead. might this be a bug for you?


----------



## tacobelle88 (Oct 15, 2010)

Is anyone having problems sending PM's????? I can't send out any as i keep on getting the message "argument - empty body" even though I've written a message????? am i doing something wrong?????


----------



## Janice (Oct 15, 2010)

tacobelle88 said:


> Is anyone having problems sending PM's????? I can't send out any as i keep on getting the message "argument - empty body" even though I've written a message????? am i doing something wrong?????


	This is a bug when trying to send a PM from a thread page, but if you go to a user's profile, it will work just fine.  This should be looking better come early next week.  Sorry about that!


----------



## Kaycee37 (Oct 16, 2010)

Surprise the site has changed! But everything looks great...and I will make myself get used to it!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice Job!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 16, 2010)

Ack! Well on my ipad tonight, every time I hit the thumbs up symbol/button it takes me to wiki & does not leave a thumbs up count.

I miss the old thanks count for many reasons.


----------



## Janice (Oct 16, 2010)

A open question for the Specktra community - If you could rename the Thanks! button, what would you call it? Think about how you use the button, keep you suggestions in line with the purpose of the feature.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Oct 16, 2010)

I can say just yet if I like the new platform or not, I think it feels like the time when they changed mac site as well , awkward at first but I grew to love it .My problem so far is with the subscription threads, I made the changes, than I posted in some threads but I still don`t get any notifications and without them I can`t keep it up with the site dynamics . How can I solve this?


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 16, 2010)

Love the new look!  Definitely caught me off-guard... I found some comfort in the previous colour scheme.  =P

  	One question tho: Where are the FOTD's?  I'm not as often anymore but I do like checking out people's artistry.  Have we taken that section out?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Nevermind... it's b/c I wasn't signed in after the upgrade.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2010)

Well just off the top of my head - before coffee - how about Props. Its short & means respect. For me personally, whatever the actual word, its an acknowledgment of a person, an opinion, time put forth in adding information, a certain sense of reliability, a kinship etc. It also was a gauge as to those who have been around the community for awhile & trusted.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 17, 2010)

I actually really like the little thumbs up in place of the "thanks".. But it sucks it doesn't work for you, elegant.


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 17, 2010)

janice, the image problem arose when i tried to use the picture button and upload it from my pc on the 'browse computer part', direct from the file, sorry i wasnt very clear

  	i also had difficulty putting the right coding on the page, previously i used the forum coding but that did not work, what format must the code be in?

  	also janice, i'm being signed out sporadically all day today, even when i'm typing out replies! ive been signed out twice while typing this!


----------



## jjjenko (Oct 17, 2010)

This new platform is really pretty. Did you guys get rid of the new threads section? I loved reading new threads. If it's still here, where can I find it?


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 17, 2010)

jjjenko said:


> This new platform is really pretty. Did you guys get rid of the new threads section? I loved reading new threads. If it's still here, where can I find it?


 
  	You have to scroll down to the very bottom of the page, in the lower left hand corner click on "New Posts" and it will take you there!


----------



## panther27 (Oct 17, 2010)

I wish we could have the old thanks function back,Also,I can't see my friends list anymore when I go into my profile.


----------



## COBI (Oct 17, 2010)

banana1234 said:


> i also had difficulty putting the right coding on the page, previously i used the forum coding but that did not work, what format must the code be in?


 
	I read in one of the explanatory posts (maybe the first ones in this thread?? I don't remember) that the format is WYSIWYG. Generally pronounced wissy-wig, the acronym stands for "What You See Is What You Get".  You use the formatting options at the top of the reply box to change your text, add pictures, smilies, etc, versus using code; basically the same as using a word processing program (such as word) and "What You See" in the reply box is exactly how it will display. 






 Hope this helps!


----------



## COBI (Oct 17, 2010)

gildedangel said:


> You have to scroll down to the very bottom of the page, in the lower left hand corner click on "New Posts" and it will take you there!


	I have the forums page bookmarked; on that page, it's "All New Posts" located at the top of the page.

  	Previously, it would only bring back the newest threads since your last "mark all forums read", and now it brings back 10 pages of results.  The titles of ones that are new since the last time you selected "mark all read" are bold. 

  	I miss the quick link to "mark all read" as after I'm done scrolling through, I have to go back to the forums page to mark them read.  Is there a quick link accessible from every forum/thread page that I've missed?


----------



## jjjenko (Oct 17, 2010)

gildedangel said:


> You have to scroll down to the very bottom of the page, in the lower left hand corner click on "New Posts" and it will take you there!


  	Oh thanks! I would have never found that little link! =]


----------



## visivo (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm not seeing this when I search. Looks nice and classy, great work! But why are the user pics such awful quality! So low res they make the eyes bleed, especially in profile view 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Also, I've been on specktra for years and though I'm not active much anymore, I'm a "junior" member? Used to be cadet or something cute. I'll see if there's still an option to edit it…


----------



## bis (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi,

  	wanted to give my feedback:

  	I love the new layout, very clean and sleek and very readable. Really like it a lot. 

  	But I unfortunately have some issues with the site on Safari. New posts work or not, as it is now a script and not an input window. And using the site with my iPhone (iOS4) is not fun either.

  	Apart from that, I like it a lot. Thanks for doing it and keeping the site updated


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 18, 2010)

visivo said:


> I'm not seeing this when I search. Looks nice and classy, great work! But why are the user pics such awful quality! So low res they make the eyes bleed, especially in profile view


	My avatar was looking awful when the new site launched too but I just uploaded a different file and it was fine. The resizing much have gone wonky or something?


----------



## Rinstar (Oct 18, 2010)

For some reason the thumbs up feature has not worked on my Ipad. Works fine from my desktop, but when I try to give someone a thumbs up on the Ipad, it doesn't happen.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 18, 2010)

elegant-one said:


> I miss the old thanks count for many reasons.


	The one thing lacking with the new thumbs up option that replaced the old thanks function is you can no longer pull up a page to see who gave you feedback on which posts - the old thanks function was fantastic for tracking threads.  I am really missing that function.

  	I am also finding that everything I post a reply to a thread, I get automatically subscribed to it, but that is probably a settings thing that I need to change.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 18, 2010)

Exactly my dear!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 18, 2010)

Rinstar said:


> For some reason the thumbs up feature has not worked on my Ipad. Works fine from my desktop, but when I try to give someone a thumbs up on the Ipad, it doesn't happen.


	Yep - I posted that previously. Me too - it works on my laptop but not my ipad. On my ipad it takes me to wiki when I click the 'thumbs up'


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 18, 2010)

Looking good, Janice! 

  	My only site quirk is that I am a platinum member and seeing ads.  Other than that, all's well. 

  	Thanks for your hard work.


----------



## Janice (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi Jen, good to see you and good to hear that you're enjoying the new site. All you need to do to fix the ad issue is visit your  "Edit Account Details" details page (located on your profile), scroll to the bottom and check the "Turn off advertising" box. Should fix you right up!


----------



## Janice (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi all, an update has been pushed live. The biggest fix you all may notice is that we've changed the background color a bit. Those of you who were experiencing trouble with the high contrast background should be a bit more at ease now.


----------



## Ember2 (Oct 19, 2010)

Since the new platform change I haven't visted much because most of the pages take a long time to load and I get hung up and not responding pages on a regular basis.


----------



## PlatinumV (Oct 20, 2010)

Please, give me back the old interface, I can't find anything!
	Plus, even now that I am writing here, I result off line O_O
  	I am unable to answer!!! This is the 5th time I try to submit a post!


----------



## bis (Oct 20, 2010)

PlatinumV said:


> Plus, even now that I am writing here, I result off line O_O 		 			I am unable to answer!!! This is the 5th time I try to submit a post!



 	Could you maybe specify which browser you are using? That might help to narrow down the problem.
  	Did you get an error message when you could not post?

  	When I have issues posting the site kind of reloads and is it like I never posted. Or just nothing happens, even after multiple clicks on the buttons.


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 20, 2010)

bis said:


> Could you maybe specify which browser you are using? That might help to narrow down the problem.
> Did you get an error message when you could not post?
> 
> When I have issues posting the site kind of reloads and is it like I never posted. Or just nothing happens, even after multiple clicks on the buttons.


	same here, i use safari


  	ps thanks janice for the background change, it really does make things a lot better, its hard to believe because its such a subtle difference.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 20, 2010)

^ I read that the background was different and I was like "really?!" It never bothered me before anyway.

  	I use Safari and I haven't had a single problem with anything. Just in case anyone wanted to know


----------



## bis (Oct 20, 2010)

Quote:
  	Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 



	 		^ I read that the background was different and I was like "really?!" It never bothered me before anyway.

 	 		I use Safari and I haven't had a single problem with anything. Just in case anyone wanted to know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	Are you using Safari on Mac or on Windows? Very curious.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 20, 2010)

Mac for me.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 20, 2010)

The WYSISWYG editor is making it hard to handle quote boxes. Example: if I use the quote button and then start typing my reply, my text ends up inside the quote box, and I have trouble getting a new blank line outside of it. If I hit enter, I just get a new line of text _inside the box_. I've found that if I type above the quote, I can later cut and paste the quote so it ends up in the top of the post, but that's such an unnecessary hassle. Before I would just type outside the tags and be sure everything ended up where I wanted it to be.

  	(Safari 5.0.2 on Mac OS X 10.6.4)


----------



## traxter (Oct 20, 2010)

hi  i'm using firefox and well the forum is so much harder to read now. for the threads..i can't tell if there's even been a new post..like in the mac collections forum and product swatches.

  	i really think that the website is a big improvement but the forum is so much harder to read now.

  	the bright white is too glaring and generic. the old forum had so much character and fit the site better  IMHO.


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 20, 2010)

hello janice! me again! i cant load pages with high volumes of pictures eg swatch threads, ive thought it was my computer/connection but i couldnt do it on my boyfriends pc at his house either


----------



## sailordom (Oct 20, 2010)

I will chime in with the users experiencing issues with Safari on iOS (my device is an iPhone 4GS). Clicking on the "thumbs up" button takes me to the "export to wiki" page and won't add my thumb up to the post.

  	Replying by quoting a message is also tricky, because the message field displays the original post I'm quoting with code instead of a WYSIWYG text editor. If I just want to quote part of a message, I have to muddle through a ton of div tags -- not game-breaking, but very inconvenient.

  	The forums are also very, very slow now, with pages now often taking minutes to load.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 21, 2010)

Quote:


sailordom said:


> I will chime in with the users experiencing issues with Safari on iOS (my device is an iPhone 4GS). Clicking on the "thumbs up" button takes me to the "export to wiki" page and won't add my thumb up to the post.
> 
> Replying by quoting a message is also tricky, because the message field displays the original post I'm quoting with code instead of a WYSIWYG text editor. If I just want to quote part of a message, I have to muddle through a ton of div tags -- not game-breaking, but very inconvenient.
> 
> The forums are also very, very slow now, with pages now often taking minutes to load.


  	I hadn't been on the forum from my iPhone 4 since the change, so I checked now and I get exactly the same problems. (The "export to wiki" think is very strange.) While I am not a fan of WYSIWYG, BBcode is a lot easier to handle than full on HTML, which is what we seem to be getting.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Oct 21, 2010)

I know that you guys have put a lot into the new site and it takes some getting used to, but there are definitely some things that I'm not digging.
  	Speed:
  	I find that it can take a very long time for a page to fully load and it is actually interfering with the rate at which other things in the same browser will load.  I didn't really have this problem with the old site and it generally happens when I'm on Specktra now.

  	Images:
  	For some reason I can't take the image script or the html script from Photobucket and put it in the text field to embed an image.  There is an option for importing images, but I would like to know whether this automatically saves to Specktra's image gallery.  I would rather be able to use the links directly from Photobucket so that if someone starts hotlinking my images I can know about it.

  	Text Editing:
  	The text box seems to be a lot like the ones on Livejournal in that they don't allow for Firefox's spell check to function in them.  When I right click I notice the only options are copy, cut, and past instead of the options for alternative spellings.  Also I've had problems editing posts after clicking out of the text field and then clicking back in.  Either all of my new text appears at the very top of the text field even though I clicked somewhere else, or if I try to click out of the field and click back in again, no text will appear at all.  It generally takes me several tries of clicking around randomly to get the cursor positioned where I want to continue editing the post.

  	I'll let you know if I encounter anything else.  I have to agree with some of the other users that I haven't been visiting as much since the new interface went up.  I sometimes even think twice about visiting the site because I used to pop in for a quick check on things and now I know I'll have to spend more time than I'd like for any given thing to load.


----------



## Ember2 (Oct 21, 2010)

Could you please  let me know where there is information regarding the new platform and profile images.  Thanks.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 22, 2010)

Just saw that little stat box on the main page--I love any kind of site stats haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so that was a neat little find


----------



## PlatinumV (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry, I was away during the weekend and had not read this post. I am using the updated version of FF from a Windows XP (updated) computer. When I write in the "reply" area at the bottom of the page, if I press "submit" I don't get any error message, but the page simply reloads :-( Even if I press "post a reply". After several try, I am finally able to post the message (also now I am having problems)


----------



## Camnagem (Oct 27, 2010)

I think the recent changes are similar to moving from one house to another.  There will certainly be an adjustment period, but for the most part I'm settling in just fine and I really like it!

  	More specific stuff and questions:

  	- I love the drop down menus at the top to move around the forum, very handy!
  	- I'm super happy that the old smilies still work in the :xxx: format, will this be permanent?  I'd really miss them if they weren't here.
  	- Every time I respond in a thread it gets added to my subscriptions list and I have to remove it.  Is there something I can do to fix this?
  	- Is there a new place for the friends list, or is this feature gone?
  	- As a few others have already mentioned, I miss the ability to track threads from the recent "thanks" feedback page.

  	Most importantly though, I'd like to say thanks for the open door policy in regards to the new format!  Many other places would just say "here it is, like it and shut up or leave" and as usual, the community here at Specktra is the absolute best.  Your hard work is appreciated, even if the new-ness takes some getting used to.


----------



## KittyKat (Oct 27, 2010)

I realy like the new platform 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It will take some getting use to, but all the new options are very handy!

  	I do have a question about private messages. I don't know if this is just me being blond but every tie that I want to reply to a PM it gets send back to me as if I insert mysefl as a recipient :/ So now I don't know if the real recipient even got my message or not. Hope it's not a stupid question.


----------



## GlammySammy (Oct 29, 2010)

So I keep going trying to "verify" my email... but it doesn't work. I go to my email.. click the link... go here.. says I'm all good... go to move away from that page and it tells me I still need to verify my email address?!


----------



## peachsuns (Oct 30, 2010)

Camnagem said:


> I think the recent changes are similar to moving from one house to another.  There will certainly be an adjustment period, but for the most part I'm settling in just fine and I really like it!
> 
> More specific stuff and questions:
> 
> ...








  with everything she said.
  	Thank you so much for this wonderful community!


----------



## Mora (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi

  	I registered this account a long time ago, but i did never receive an confirmation e-mail. tody i just tried to log in and it worked. but then came an message that i still have to confirm my email and if i did not receive an email i should click to the link. so i clicked and immediately received the confirmation mail. i clicked the link in this mail and a message with "confirmation was successfull" was shown to me. Later on i came back and logged me in again. but then it showed me still the message that i have to confirm my email-adress. but i did this already.

  	so i logged in an out a few times and tried to refresh, but this message doesn't go away.

  	help?



  	thanks!


----------



## Meisje (Nov 1, 2010)

Today I tried to open the Fyrinnae swatch thread by clicking in the Master list of other swatches thread

  	(this link: http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/128437/master-list-of-other-brand-swatches  )

  	This resulted in an error page:

*ERROR [IllegalArgumentException] (0) *
 	 		Could not load thread
_If you report this error, please include the following timestamp:_ *1288659649.0142*



 	 		I am using Windows XP and Firefox 3.0.19


----------



## Hilde (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm having problems replying to PM's because sometimes the white box doesn't load. Or it loads like a white square, nothing else. And when I try to write in it it disappears. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm using chrome, baybe it's the browser I don't know.  Also the message that comes when you've received a PM, if I click cancel the page jumps up when I scroll down as if the message was still there.

  	I hope you'll implement some way of keeping track of thanks or thumbs up or whatever, because I thought it was fun going to my user CP and see the thanks I got.

  	ETA: Meisje I'm getting the same error.

  	Windows 7


----------



## TeresitaMC (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow, I don't even notice a change in the background. Maybe I thought I was getting used to it. Though it is still too bright for me. It hurts my eyes -__-

  	I tried to submit Feedback for a user and I keep getting this message:

*Fatal error: Call to a member function num_rows() on a non-object in /var/www/sites/www.specktra.net/releases/20101021235551/v2/system/database/DB_active_rec.php on line 1080*


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 4, 2010)

Hilde said:


> I hope you'll implement some way of keeping track of thanks or thumbs up or whatever, because I thought it was fun going to my user CP and see the thanks I got.


	^yep I really really miss that!!! I agree. Sometimes that notified you when others posted something back to you as well.


----------



## User38 (Nov 4, 2010)

Sees Elegant! for the first time since they changed this site
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I guess that's what I miss -- I can't tell who is where or when... besides that, I keep getting a huge RED

sign from my security system that I cannot pm or send a letter without being in DANGER DANGER.. this is disturbing and it makes me close the page and skip what I was going to post.. 


what's up with that?  

TIA


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 5, 2010)

Hilde said:


> I hope you'll implement some way of keeping track of thanks or thumbs up or whatever, because I thought it was fun going to my user CP and see the thanks I got.


	I agree with this also. My obsessive side likes everything like that to be kept track of and listed


----------



## Meisje (Nov 10, 2010)

I love that you've put New Posts back on separate pages instead of using the "more" loader that was there before. Thanks!


----------



## TeresitaMC (Nov 11, 2010)

Pretty please, any update on this? I am still getting the same message when trying to submit feedback. Thanks in advance!



TeresitaMC said:


> I tried to submit Feedback for a user and I keep getting this message:
> 
> *Fatal error: Call to a member function num_rows() on a non-object in /var/www/sites/www.specktra.net/releases/20101021235551/v2/system/database/DB_active_rec.php on line 1080*


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Nov 12, 2010)

When i get an e-mail with subscriptions, on some of the links it doesn't rederect me, it just says error. And it won't load.
  	Also sometimes the search doesn't work. Yesterday i tried to search for mufe foundation, and it didn't work the whole day, today it works. But when i typed something else, it worked...


----------



## Meryl (Nov 17, 2010)

I asked this on another thread and now wonder if is should have asked about this here - ever since yesterday, I cannot load images to this forum.  

  	I am able to add the link to the image hosting website, but no one wants to click a link to see a picture.  I want to add pictures and can't. Is it me and my 2 image hosting websites or is there a bug with this forum?


----------



## Janice (Nov 17, 2010)

If you want to use BBCode you must switch to the new "Simple" editor. If you prefer the WYSIWYG editor (this is the standard editor for the site), simply upload the photo to Specktra via the upload photo link in the top menu of icons when creating your new post/thread. This will make the photo display in your post and not be a link.


----------



## Meryl (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you for the quick reply!

  	What is the new "Simple" editor and where do I find it? I'm looking and looking and can't find anything that will show some Photobucket images.


----------



## Janice (Nov 17, 2010)

If you would like to enable the simple editor simply navigate to your profile page, select "Edit Account Details" , scroll down until you see the "Preferred editor type" dropdown menu and choose "BBCode Editor". Save your profile, and you're done!  http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/171771/new-bbcode-editor-available-for-use  If you are using the standard (WYSIWYG) editor you need to upload the photo via the upload function on the forum, not photobucket. It's the little picture icon in the top editor bar when you are creating a post.


----------



## Meryl (Nov 17, 2010)

^^ This is not working for me either. In fact, both editor types seem to be the exact same and I went back and forth a few times, hoping to see a difference. I have spent hours and hours today trying to post pictures and I'm close to tears from the frustration.   I have tried everything (although I am sure I'm doing something wrong) and now the  "BBCode Editor" does nothing to change the fact that I can't post a picture. Last week I could and today I can't.  Do you have any to other suggestions?  I tried uploading pictures (although I would rather use Photobucket)  and found the album, but it only gives me the URL to embed which also ends up being just a link when I want to see the picture.  By the way... why do I have to click "edit" twice? It doesn't work the first time... if that makes sense.    Also, the site seems sticky and slow when I try to edit anything... is it only me?


----------



## Janice (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi Meryl, I'm apologize for the frustration you're feeling. If you have switched to the basic editor then you can use the


----------



## Meryl (Nov 17, 2010)

I just noticed that when I try to edit my Sale Thread, it says at the top, "This is Rich Format content so you've been switched to the Rich Editor."  No wonder I couldn't see a difference when I was switching back and forth.  Do you suppose I have to re-do the whole thread in BB Code... start again, in other words?


----------



## Janice (Nov 17, 2010)

You don't have to start over unless you are unwilling or it is impossible to upload your photos to Specktra to embed the image in the post. There are two methods to upload, from your computer or from a image URL (a direct link to the picture file hosted on photobucket). Ultimately your personal preference on this issue will determine how you proceed. I am extremely apologetic that something we considered a feature upgrade has caused this level of inconvenience for you.


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 18, 2010)

Over the past 2 days I've been unable to connect to/load the Specktra website.  No computer or firewall settings changed on my computer, and I was able to access literally every other website/shopping site/company site/blog/etc. with no problems.  Last night (Wednesday night) around 8pm or so things returned to normal, and the site loaded just like nothing had happened.

  	Up until this point I've had no techy issues with the new site, and I was just wondering if something had changed?  Have other people experienced similar problems?  Everything is working just fine for me now, but I'd like to know if there's a way I can avoid it happening again (I love my Specktra time!).

  	Thanks for the help!


----------



## Janice (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes ma'am, we had to update nameserver information with the domain registrar. This will cause localized connection issues until the DNS information has been fully repopulated around the globe.


----------



## Meryl (Nov 18, 2010)

So - just an update.

  	Today, I was able to switch to BB Code and post a picture from Photobucket.  It's almost impossible to edit type though since it looks so confusing so I switched back to Rich Format to edit some type.

  	My pictures I just uploaded from Photobucket do not show up in Rich Format although I could see them posted in BB Code.

  	What if forum members are looking at my posts in Rich Format? They won't see recently added photos - but if they look at my thread in BB Code - they will?

  	I cannot be the only one with this problem... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Janice said:


> You don't have to start over unless you are unwilling or it is impossible to upload your photos to Specktra to embed the image in the post. There are two methods to upload, from your computer or from a image URL (a direct link to the picture file hosted on photobucket). Ultimately your personal preference on this issue will determine how you proceed. I am extremely apologetic that something we considered a feature upgrade has caused this level of inconvenience for you.


----------



## Janice (Nov 18, 2010)

Meryl, would you happen to be clicking on the "Source" button to the far left of the rich code editor? Are you using [  img ] tags for your images? Or does the code look different? Could you please send me a link to one of the pictures you are trying to use?


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 18, 2010)

Janice said:


> Yes ma'am, we had to update nameserver information with the domain registrar. This will cause localized connection issues until the DNS information has been fully repopulated around the globe.


  	Ahhh, I see!  Thanks very much for the info (and the quick response)!  I'm glad to know it wasn't just my computer hating Specktra.


----------



## Meryl (Nov 18, 2010)

I did once try that "Source" button but I put it back to Rich Text when it also did not work.  

  	I was using  Rich Editor from my  "Edit Account Detail" and "BB Code" from there as well.

  	Here's are 2 images from Phototbucket -  I can see them in BB Code but not in Rich text.  

 [h=2][/h] [h=2]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/h]  	 









Janice said:


> Meryl, would you happen to be clicking on the "Source" button to the far left of the rich code editor? Are you using [ img ] tags for your images? Or does the code look different? Could you please send me a link to one of the pictures you are trying to use?


----------



## Meryl (Nov 18, 2010)

I now realize I must upload an image URL...  I don't use the IMG code at all, I have to use a direct link - it's an extra step, but I don't mind, I'm just happy I figured it out..  I apogize for complaining and bothering you so much!!


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 7, 2011)

I get this message EVERY TIME I attempt to leave feedback too.  I feel really bad, because obviously other members are able to leave feedback for me, but I cannot reciprocate.  I am using the URL to the original Sales Post or Want Ad when I reference a transaction.  Any ideas on what's wrong?


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 9, 2011)

TeresitaMC said:


> I get this message EVERY TIME I attempt to leave feedback too.  I feel really bad, because obviously other members are able to leave feedback for me, but I cannot reciprocate.  I am using the URL to the original Sales Post or Want Ad when I reference a transaction.  Any ideas on what's wrong?


	Well, I still get an error message, but the feedback "sticks."  When I go back to the receipients profile, the feedback is there.  So I am happy


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 1, 2011)

Something new is happening when I was trying to thank posts today - I somehow am "over my limit" for thanking posts?

  	The error that comes up is:

*You are over your limit for rating content. Please try agian later.*

  	Are we limited to the number of posts we can thank in a certain period of time?  This has never happened to me before today.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 1, 2011)

The same thing is happening to me, MzzRach. Thanks for letting me know to post it here!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 3, 2011)

Firefox browser - can't post or thank. I have had to use google chrome which is ok, but I want to go back to using my Firefox browser. Its been like this for many weeks.

  	Like above, using the Thumbs up button works & then doesn't work.

  	Yesterday, it did not want to post the pics


----------



## nazih09 (Feb 3, 2011)

Safari browser- Every time I try to change my picture it says error :/


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 3, 2011)

I just tried to change my profile picture and I am also experiencing an error.

  	This is what comes up when I try to upload a new photo as my profile pic:

*Unknown object to create image association with.*


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 3, 2011)

Now I cannot post, quote or thank even using Google Chrome. Firefox worked this morning then didn't work in the afternoon. Can't post, quote, thank.
  	If you go to post, it just stays on the box that says 'waiting'.....& then it doesn't do anything but stay there.

  	Its really getting frustrating.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 4, 2011)

*bumping*


----------



## shootout (Feb 6, 2011)

I have the same issue using Firefox



elegant-one said:


> Now I cannot post, quote or thank even using Google Chrome. Firefox worked this morning then didn't work in the afternoon. Can't post, quote, thank.
> If you go to post, it just stays on the box that says 'waiting'.....& then it doesn't do anything but stay there.
> 
> Its really getting frustrating.


----------



## Hilde (Feb 6, 2011)

Is anyone else getting an error when leaving feedback? I get an error but the fb actually shows up on the persons page.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks & Posting still have issues. Everything is sooooo slow & works intermittently or not at all.


----------



## User38 (Feb 6, 2011)

^^ Ditto..


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 8, 2011)

*bumping*


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 8, 2011)

*If you are experiencing site performance issues - the admins require answers to the questions below to diagnose your issue.  Without this information from each user experiencing problems, we cannot properly diagnose the problem(s) as it may be specific to your local account/system:*

*For site slowness:*  How do you connect to the internet (connection speed) and are you using an  ISP like Comcast, or a different service like AOL?

*If you cannot post*: this could mean a number of things. Can you start a thread? Are you able to reply to a message? To PMs? Which specific pages or actions generate an error?

*Being logged out unexpectedly:* If you are being logged out while browsing the site, that's an issue we need to pin down. Is Specktra the only site where this happens for you?

*Please visit this page* and copy and paste the information into a reply will also help us diagnose problems: http://whatsmyuseragent.com/

  	Thanks everyone.


----------



## friedargh (Apr 10, 2011)

Im experiencing difficulties with the site being very slow - I have broadband cable internet and my ISP is Optus in Australia. I have not used specktra that much since it changed to the new look so I can't say how long it has been slow for, but it is significantly slower to load than it used to be. Also whilst the specktra site is slow, other websites are working their normal speed for me.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 10, 2011)

friedargh said:


> Im experiencing difficulties with the site being very slow - I have broadband cable internet and my ISP is Optus in Australia. I have not used specktra that much since it changed to the new look so I can't say how long it has been slow for, but it is significantly slower to load than it used to be. Also whilst the specktra site is slow, other websites are working their normal speed for me.


  	what internet browser are you using? if it happens to be the latest version of firefox that could be why it is slower than normal for you.  the web team are currently working on an update for this new software.  pm me with any issues you have and i will try and help you


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 7, 2011)

vx


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 29, 2011)

I have 2 questions.  Is anyone else having a hard time reading the posts?  The size of the font is really small.  I use a Mac and I usually zoom the window to make the fond bigger anyway.  But since yesterday even when I zoom, everything gets bigger except the font.  It is really hard to read the posts.

  	Also, what happened to the Mac Color Collection information that used to be at the top of the site.  There was a listing of all the collection and products released since Specktra first came online.  This is how I originally found Specktra.  I would check the site for the color collection information.  It is hard to believe that Specktra would get rid of it so I'm assuming it was moved but I just can't find it.  Anyone know where it is?  Thanks.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 1, 2011)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I have 2 questions.  Is anyone else having a hard time reading the posts?  The size of the font is really small.  I use a Mac and I usually zoom the window to make the fond bigger anyway.  But since yesterday even when I zoom, everything gets bigger except the font.  It is really hard to read the posts.
> 
> Also, what happened to the Mac Color Collection information that used to be at the top of the site.  There was a listing of all the collection and products released since Specktra first came online.  This is how I originally found Specktra.  I would check the site for the color collection information.  It is hard to believe that Specktra would get rid of it so I'm assuming it was moved but I just can't find it.  Anyone know where it is?  Thanks.


	On my mac it is ok and i use safari as a browser. Anybody else having this issue?  And all the old colour stories are now listed in the wiki section. so if you click on the wiki tab you shall see them all. i spent many hours sorting them all out!


----------



## bis (Nov 4, 2011)

I am currently having a huge problem with using the site from my iphone (well, more than usual). Now I even cannot send messages any more. I can type them up, click send and then it really looks like the message is being sent, no error message, nothing. It's just gone. Tried this is several phones and iOS versions, they all showed the same behaviour.  A while ago when the new Specktra can out somebody mentioned that at some point that there might be support for iphones/ipads. Does anyone still know if this is coming?


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 4, 2011)

bis said:


> A while ago when the new Specktra can out somebody mentioned that at some point that there might be support for iphones/ipads. Does anyone still know if this is coming?


  	sorry about this sweetie. i shall speak to the web guys and see what is going on. i too struggle using the site on my iphone and it is frustrating. things had been going better on their but equally sending messages is a bit of an issue. I shall report back soon.


----------



## bis (Nov 18, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> sorry about this sweetie. i shall speak to the web guys and see what is going on. i too struggle using the site on my iphone and it is frustrating. things had been going better on their but equally sending messages is a bit of an issue. I shall report back soon.


  Thanks Lou, I really appreciate it. It seems some more people has issues with posting the last weeks.


----------



## bis (Dec 22, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> sorry about this sweetie. i shall speak to the web guys and see what is going on. i too struggle using the site on my iphone and it is frustrating. things had been going better on their but equally sending messages is a bit of an issue. I shall report back soon.


  Thanks, they seemed to have fixed it and I can post now from the iPhone.


----------



## bis (Dec 22, 2011)

Btw, forgot to add I have a different problem now, since yesterday to be exact.  Whenever I reply to a post that has an image included, the image is becoming huge in my quote. The HTML code does look normal though. Has anybody else seen this?


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 22, 2011)

bis said:


> Whenever I reply to a post that has an image included, the image is becoming huge in my quote. The HTML code does look normal though. *Has anybody else seen this?*



 	I noticed that too. Not in my posts, haven't quoted a pic, but I saw it in other peoples' posts.


----------



## bis (Dec 22, 2011)

Naynadine said:


> I noticed that too. Not in my posts, haven't quoted a pic, but I saw it in other peoples' posts.


  Thanks for confirming this.  Have you tried to quote a pic and was ok for you? If you did and it worked fine for you, were you on a Mac by any chance?


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 22, 2011)

bis said:


> Have you tried to quote a pic and was ok for you? If you did and it worked fine for you, were you on a Mac by any chance?



 	No, I haven't tried to quote a pic since I noticed this.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Dec 22, 2011)

I haven't been able to thumb up/like a comment or post since I started using a Mac computer. Has anyone else experienced this problem?


----------



## bis (Dec 22, 2011)

UrbanSweetheart said:


> I haven't been able to thumb up/like a comment or post since I started using a Mac computer. Has anyone else experienced this problem?


  No, it's working for me. Are you using Safari on Lion?


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Dec 24, 2011)

bis said:


> No, it's working for me. Are you using Safari on Lion?



 	I'm using Chrome


----------



## bis (Dec 28, 2011)

UrbanSweetheart said:


> I'm using Chrome


  Weird. I just tried it with Chrome under Mac OS X Lion and it works. Do you have the latest version? Or maybe it was just a glitch?


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 1, 2012)

UrbanSweetheart said:


> I haven't been able to thumb up/like a comment or post since I started using a Mac computer. Has anyone else experienced this problem?


  	are you clicking the thumb up button and then clicking add to reputation? they have changed it where you have to click both of these now to give a thumbs up. i'm on a mac and it's working fine for me...


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 8, 2012)

I just had a little box pop up at the right bottom corner of my screen, but I couldn't read what it said as I was clicking on the next page too quickly. But it won't appear again, so I'm just curious what that was? I haven't seen it before. All I could read before it was gone was that it said Specktra at the top.


----------



## ZoZo (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a problem getting back to the other page or post, I have to press back more than three times to take me back to the previous page.
  	Why this happened? I do'nt have this problem when I log in from the IPAD!


----------



## bis (Feb 8, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> I just had a little box pop up at the right bottom corner of my screen, but I couldn't read what it said as I was clicking on the next page too quickly. But it won't appear again, so I'm just curious what that was? I haven't seen it before. All I could read before it was gone was that it said Specktra at the top.


  It might have been a questionnaire that Specktra is doing.    





ZoZo said:


> I have a problem getting back to the other page or post, I have to press back more than three times to take me back to the previous page. Why this happened? I do'nt have this problem when I log in from the IPAD!


  Would you mind sharing which OS and browser you have this problem with?


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 6, 2012)

Since the last update, I think one or two days ago, whenever I get a new private message it shows a high number like 16 or 18 new messages even though I received just one. Anyone else experiencing the same problem?


----------



## Dawn (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm not aware of anyone else with the issue yet, but we will definitely look in to it for you!  Thanks!  =)


----------



## bis (Apr 16, 2012)

Holstrom4 said:


> I'm not aware of anyone else with the issue yet, but we will definitely look in to it for you!  Thanks!  =)


  It was an issue for a 2-2 days, but it is fixed since a while.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes, it was only for 2 days, looks like it's fixed now


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 7, 2013)

When I receive a PM there used to be that little box that popped up, saying ''You have 1 new private message'', but since two days I believe, I don't get that anymore. So I was wondering if that's a bug?


----------



## Dawn (Jun 9, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> When I receive a PM there used to be that little box that popped up, saying ''You have 1 new private message'', but since two days I believe, I don't get that anymore. So I was wondering if that's a bug?


  	Just sent you a pm to test things out, so if you could please reply back, I'd appreciate it!  Thanks =)


----------



## sarahsponda (Feb 8, 2014)

How. Can I change my profile picture from this default to my own?


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 8, 2014)

sarahsponda said:


> How. Can I change my profile picture from this default to my own?


  http://www.specktra.net/a/faq#user_using5


----------



## tmiller (Oct 12, 2016)

I forgot my password and I was trying to change it and I never received the email. I had to register a new account.


----------



## Dawn (Oct 12, 2016)

tmiller said:


> I forgot my password and I was trying to change it and I never received the email. I had to register a new account.



 @tmiller, Please PM me with what your old username was.  I can help you out and we can merge this new account with the old one, so you can keep your previous posts/post count, etc.
Thanks!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 28, 2016)

Having problems typing in PMs again unless I go into "Advanced". Using Google Chrome on a desktop computer running Windows 10.

For example when I try to type

I haven't had that kind of problem with Saks...just Bloomingdales and Nordstrom...so hopefully you won't this time either!!

I get this instead:

Ihaven'thadthatkindofproblemwithSaks...justBloomingdalesandNordstrom...sohopefullyyouwon'tthistimeeither!!

Actually this is happening now with my regular posts as well.


----------



## Dawn (Nov 3, 2016)

Winthrop44 said:


> Having problems typing in PMs again unless I go into "Advanced". Using Google Chrome on a desktop computer running Windows 10.
> 
> For example when I try to type
> 
> ...



Hi, we will have someone look in to that issue.  Thanks!


----------

